# swift lifestyle 590 rl 2007 blue stain on ceiling



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Has anyone else experienced blue stain on the ceiling,it appears just to the right as you walk in the hab door,it is also in the cupboard above the cooker ,but looks like mist . I have taken it to the dealer,who cannot explain what it can be ,damp checks revealed litle


Regards

Les


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

May not be relevant, but we had a Swift Royale on which a blue stain appeared in the lining just below the point where the previous owner had mounted a roof box. Turned out to be serious water ingress through one of the mounting bolts.

I would suggest getting it looked at as soon as possible. Take a look on the roof above the stain and see whats up there. Fingers crossed there'll be nothing to worry about. Good luck.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks, i have been back to the dealer,and he resealed the area just above the overcab bed ,just to be on the safe side ,the damp reading in that area was 5 not really sure if good / bad


Les


----------



## 95784 (Jul 19, 2005)

*swift lifestyle 590rl blue stain on ceiling*

hi just had our van serviced and blue stain on ceiling checked out.our swift dealer has had a few vans in with this problem.there was no damp detected in our van he said it is condensation running down the inside of the roof pod.we are awaiting confirmation from swift to take it back to the factory as it is too big a job for our local swift dealer to fix


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Any 'bare' uninsulated surface that is exposed to the outside air temperature and is inside a warm heated space will form condensation on it.

Even a reinforcement metal strip will allow condensation to form and trickle down.

Get some thin foam sheeting or even bubble wrap, spray contact adhesive on the surface/item to be covered and put the insulating material over it.

Peter


----------

